# Farm toy show, Cable OH, Nov 21, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Nov 21 
Location: Ohio
Farm Toy Show - Urbana. Morningstar Shows, Lowell Morningstar, PO Box 32, Cable, OH 43066, 937-826-4201 .


----------

